# My symptoms thread! Is there a bun in my oven?



## Pixie19

MY WONDERFUL LOVELY SYMPTOMS! Cycle#9

CD1: ON
CD2: 
CD3: 
CD4: 
CD5: OFF
CD6:
CD7: (DTD)
CD8:
CD9:
CD10:
CD11:
CD12: Creamy CM (DTD)
CD13: Creamy CM
CD14: Wet feeling, Sore throat
CD15: Sore tickly throat, run down, Blob of Yellowy EWCM, Snappy Bad mood
CD16: Sharp Ovary pain Left hand side
CD17: Feel sick (DTD)
CD18:
CD19: Sharp Ovary pain Right hand side, bloated
CD20: Blob of Yellow EWCM, bloated, earache, Stringy sticky CM, came out in spots! Mild AF pain
CD21: Quite a lot of Yellowy tinged EWCM
CD22: Creamy CM
CD23: Creamy CM, Stomache ache, Headache, sick feeling, tired
CD24: Watery CM, Creamy CM
CD25: Kinda stringy CM, Headache
CD26: Wind :blush:
CD27: Blood in little EWCM half size of a 5p Red in colour, No CM later in the day
CD28: Watery CM, Bloody streaks in EWCM like start of AF, Constipated, Acid
CD29: Bad mood, random stomach and hip pains throughout the day, Streaks of blood in pink tinged EWCM more then yesterday, thirsty (DTD) 
CD30: EWCM/leftovers from last night, burning sensation in throat, stomach and back pains -Like twinges not cramps, VERY dizzy spell whilst sitting down! Ovary pain both sides
CD31: Sick feeling, Ovary pain both sides, sciatica feelings in bum and hips, lots of wind, constant pain in ovary/hip on left hand side
CD32: Bad Sciatica pains in bum and hips, Ovary pain, wind, shooting pains down below, achey thighs, woke up with bad sore throat, pickled onions were tasteless, no energy!
CD33: Ovary pain, big dizzy moment, little bit of watery CM, tired, (DTD)
CD34: Bad Ovary pain both sides but hurting right side more, pains in my sides/stomach level with belly button but to the right/left, tight feeling throat, bad mood for no reason, slept ALL day, weeing more often, feeling really negative :/ fed up with TTC! Couple of nauseous moments, had to take out my lip bars today as my lip feels swollen? 
CD35: In 'no' mood today... Not happy/sad/angry...Just have no mood? Sick feeling when eating, weeing more, Still having ovary pains, couple of AF pains, heavy tugging sensation under my belly button lasted a second or two...hate Ryan atm-his voice annoys me and when hes being nice and lovey and cuddly i feel like hes sleazing all over me!! I dont want to be near him his presence is irritating but i cant be without him...? Sciatica pains, Kind of snappy, My head feels messed up atm i dont know what i want... *Due AF according to MMC*
CD36: Bad bad ovary pain right side, also pain in hip and back, shooting pains in my ladygarden :blush: :bfp: dream last night, 
CD37: Lotiony/creamy CM, still feeling not quite myself, woke up after an hour or so of sleep feeling sick and belly ache, Diahrrea this morning, easily distracted, worn out even though im not working much anymore, Heavy sick feeling when standing, like gravity pulling on my stomach, mild AF cramping left hip area, bit of an earache,
CD38: Taste of blood only lasted a minute or two got my sister to look in my mouth to see if i was bleeding, stomach pain which felt like the start of a stitch to the left of my belly button, creamy CM, a little bit of yellowy EWCM, pain in my belly from trousers feeling too tight, itchy nipples, tired
CD39: Left nipple sore when touched, Creamy CM on pants, yellow EWCM on TP after poo :blush:, checked my CP which is higher then ive ever felt it? Only ever felt it a couple of times and its always been low this close to AF...Not alot else really, little bit of a headache and sicky feeling, but nothing worth commenting about :/ 
CD40: Headache, right ovary pain, Shooting pains down below
CD41: Stomach proddy/poky pain Right side next to bellybutton, very good mood, sore throat when i woke up, weird dream last night, sensitive nipples when touched mainly left and also was throbbing today and a sharp pain? Very bad wind!! :blush: Shooting pain down below
CD42: One AF pain lasted about 2 seconds, cold feeling in right nipple, sore-ish boobs and nipples when touched, sore throat and bunged up nose when i woke up. 
CD43: Really bad pains in Ladygarden, slept on my stomach and when i woke up felt like id pulled a muscle, no AF pains!! Constipated, CP soft & low i think? Dont know how to check it properly...Creamy/lumpy/lotiony CM when checking CP, stomach hurt when trying to go Number 2 :blush: Painful boobs at the side especially left one started to hurt without being touched! Weeing more often
CD44: (DTD) @6am OH said i've never been so tight? Had a dream that i got 3 :bfp:'s and tried to kill Eike (My dog) :sad1:, sick feeling, sore and bigger boobs, backache, hungry, Ryan mentioned i'm 'glowing' lately, Dull ache in stomach hips and back AF pains? 
CD45: Felt wet when i woke up this morning, still no AF! Woke up about 8 times this morning...hours before i normally wake up, feel really refreshed even though i had a crap sleep and woke up aching, feel very 'normal', Booked an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow morning. :bfn:!! :sad1:
CD46: VERY sore boobs! Felt like they were bruised and also bigger, poking pains in stomach, could smell peoples breath :sick: feeling sick, tired. 
CD47: Had blood tests done, feeling sick, boobs hurting, stomach pains not AF pains.
CD48: Feeling sick, AF pains and prodding pains hard to tell difference between them, boobs still sore, kinda bad throat but Sophie has tonsilitus so could have caught a cold or something :/ Yellow EWCM, 
CD49: AF pains, boobs still hurt, :bfn: 
CD50: Bad stomach ache when orgasm! :blush: boobs still sore when touched, bit of brown spotting in Creamy CM, More brown spotting and AF pains, sick a little bit

*AF on CD51*
​

​


----------



## PrayerfulHope

You don't chart hun?


----------



## Pixie19

No :sad1: Would make it a hell of a lot easier to work out lol x


----------



## Pixie19

CYCLE #10!​
CD1: AF came! In agony for a couple of hours took some Ibuprofen and Ryan rubbed my belly, felt better. Pains in vajayjay! Felt on the verge of being sick ALL day, VERY bad stomachache! Medium clots, 
CD2: AF really watery and bright red, small clots, still feel sick, cold symptoms, got test results - Normal, made appointment with doctors .
CD3: Not alot of blood, little bit brown on the pad and red when i wipe, hurting when i swallow because of my cold, no cramping
CD4: No cramping, Brown blood on pad, red when wiping, more red then yesterday, no clots 
CD5: No bleeding today, AF appears to have gone, veins really noticable on my arms, feel sick, Ry said my belly's rock solid, no cramping, really bad throat 
CD6: AF definately gone, Watery CM then later on EWCM?!, still ill! 
CD7: Cough has moved to my chest so throat feeling a lot better, pulled muscles in my ribs and stomach whilst i was asleep so very painful when i cough! (DTD)
CD8: Ribs and stomach still hurt, woke up in middle of night to be sick didnt end up being sick, woke up feeling VERY dizzy and sick, Blocked nose, cough nearly gone, SICK! very watery :wacko: 
CD9: Blocked nose, still got my cough, ribs and stomach better, feeling fine, Doctors tomorrow
CD10:
CD11:


----------



## Pixie19

Anyone? :/ x


----------



## tickledpink3

I'm going to have to agree with you on late ovulation. I'm not sure if you would have ovulated on cd16 or cd19. However implantation can take place 6-10 (some say 7-10) days after fertilization which would put the timing of the spotting to be perfect. Do you ever spot before it is time for AF to arrive? If not, then that could be a good sign too. The only thing is the cycles going from 31-41. Those 10 days will be the wait of death because if you ovulated late, you would have implanted late and so it will take time for hcg to build up for you to get a positive test. 

Is any of it brown blood and are you still spotting now? Implantation bleeding usually doesn't last long but sometimes it can take a while to travel down. hth

Edited to add: It could very well be an ovulation bleed but do you normally bleed when ovulating?


----------



## Pixie19

Hiya! thanks for popping over, i dont normally spot before AF apart from once in September which was completely different as it was brown and pasty..
This time it was just a few red streaks in EWCM...
Im guessing my Ovulation was on CD21 as that was when i had the most EWCM, unless the bleeding was Ovulation bleeding and i ovulated on CD27/28/29!! 
I've not had any bleeding since, it was just the 3 days

I really hope it was implantation and not Ovulation 

I really need to get some OPK's!! Lol x


----------



## Lady_J

Hi Pixie,

Your cycle sounds ve3ry similar to mine the month i got my :bfp:. I also got cm that had a tinge of yellow in a few times i had never had this until my lucky cycle. Also that you are getting the stomach twinges and then AF not showing up. And another is that my cycle went at least 10 days longer the month before i caught the eggy. Plus the fact you have never had any red streaks in your cm before is a good sign because if the dates match when you did Ov then they work out correct for implantation bleeding. But just re reading my cycle i was also tired, feeling sicky, having twinges in my one side and getting headaches, all of this was noted before i knew i was preg and even wrote in my diary that i was expecting :witch: to show her ugly face. Fingers crossed for you hun, if still no sign of AF when do you plan on testing ? a week or so maybe ? 

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Good luck hun, im better at charting and OPKs so I cant really help with symptoms alone. :)

Go get urself some OPKs though, they make it so much easier!


----------



## hlaner85

pixie, get some OPK kits then you can know for sure!! will take away the guessing game!! hope its implantation tho!! fingers crossed for you babe!! x x x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds promising with all your signs... It does sound like implantation spotting... Lookin good girlie... Good Luck and baby :dust: :dust: :dust: I see another BFP coming... I'd hold off a few days to test, need time to get some HCG going... Wishing you the best!!
Keep us informed... :flower:


----------



## Pixie19

Hey all, 
Thanks for your replies, I think im guna wait until 11th March to test as that will be CD41 and my last 2 cycles have been 41 days....
I am so glad we arent TTC anymore!! 
Its SO frustrating, all these 'symptoms' and in the end its always :bfn: :sad1: 
NTNP will hopefully be alot less stressful! 
Guna go to the doctors soon and see what they say, as we've been TTC nearly a year...

Anyway, sorry for rambling on :flower: x


----------



## Pixie19

Updated on first page with more symptoms :flower: x


----------



## abstersmum

quick question did you bed 5 times during your cycle


----------



## Pixie19

Yeah :/ x


----------



## abstersmum

if you dont get a bfp this cycle i would try beding more around your ov, fingers crossed for this cycle though


----------



## Pixie19

Thanks for the advice hun :thumbup: 

We've stopped TTC for a while now though, just NTNP x


----------



## Pixie19

Double post


----------



## Pixie19

Added a poll :thumbup: 

I havent tested and dont know how many DPO i am :/ 

I appreciate any replies :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Have u not tested yet? Good luck, sounds promising! X


----------



## Pixie19

Lol i have some willpower right?! :haha:

Im just sick of seeing :bfn:'s all the time, and especially as this is our last cycle TTC...

I think if i dont come on tomorrow (Sunday) then i will test Monday, im 14dpo at the most today so will be 16dpo Monday :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## Lady_J

Pixie, all your symptoms are still sounding very positive to me. I actually cant wait for you to test :happydance: !!!!

I got weird pains in my lady garden too ... it was like a strange shooting pain. I had never felt it before .. what was your pain like ? xxx


----------



## Pixie19

Mines like a shooting pain too, i get it sometimes around AF, i Googled it once and its apparantly to do with increased blood flow? x


----------



## rai

your symptoms sounds promising... Wishing you a sticky eggy. :dust:


----------



## Pixie19

Still no AF! :hissy:

Had a funny dream last night that i did a wee in a pint glass and had a handful of preg tests. I dipped 3 one after the other and got 3 :bfp:'s then i woke up :sad1: 

I told my mum and sister today about how late i am, my sister told me not to test, and to just leave it LOL this is her who tests like a week after her period because she thinks shes pregnant!! 
My mum asked to look at my belly, so i showed her and she said its possible, ive not even got any AF bloating though...
She also said that because my great nan has just passed away yesterday, that i could be pregnant....:/ No proof this theory is true, but i was reading another thread about it the other day! I'd never heard anything like this until i read the thread, and then my great nan passed away and my mum mentioned it today!

I really am going crazy lol, :wacko:


----------



## Pixie19

Well i've just booked an appointment at the Doctors for tomorrow at 9:20am! Its getting silly now, i'm not having any AF cramps or anything, well got some symptoms but not many! I really think i've skipped a period! 
And if i come on tonight then at least i can still go to Doctors and discuss my longer cycles etc! 
Thought id let you all know seeing as you've all taken the time to reply to me :flower: xx


----------



## Pixie19

Just tested and got :bfn: :cry:


----------



## Pixie19

BUMP! :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry to hear that babe! Hope u get a bfp soon! X


----------



## Pixie19

Just tested and got another :bfn: :sad2:


----------



## StarTX

Sorry Pixie, don't give up!:flower:


----------

